# New CO2 setup questions



## crawfordw81 (Mar 18, 2017)

So I decided after years of non-planted tanks that I was going to make the jump to a planted tank. So I decided to sorta go all in minus the CO2 at this point. However I am looking to start the CO2







. Anyways on to my current setup:


75g w/ glass tops
Fluval 406 (BioFoam in bottom, matrix in middle 2, purigen and peat in top)
2 Sponge Filters running off 1 60 air pump
Finnex Planted+ 48"
250w Aqueon Pro Heater
Spray Bar
2 Power Heads (1- 250 1-500)
Substrate is a mix of Black Diamond Fine and Medium Grit from TSC
Flourish Tabs in Substrate
Currently running Phosphiltrum in 406 due to Diatom build up from new tank


Fishes:
4x Blue Rams
4x Pictus
4x Sterbai's
5x Green Tigers
2x Tigers
4x Long Fin Rosy Barbs
1x Powder Blue Gourami
2x Siamese Algea Eaters
6X Glofish Tetra (Children demanded it...







)
1x Ghost Shrimp that was feeder with 4 others but this one escaped










Assorted plants 




General Water Parameters out of tap:
KH 80
PH 7.8 (after sitting 7.0 before sitting)
Nitrates 5 to 10
Nitrite 0
Ammonia 0


In Tank:
KH 80
PH 7.6
Nitrates 10 to 20
Nitrite 0
Ammonia 0


I have been using Peat to try and bring down the hardness of the water to make it more in line with the desires of the fish and plants. However I have been told this isn't needed by some people, others have said that the German Blue Rams will love it. I have noticed much better colors on some fish since the peat was added with minimal impact on water parameters yet.


Currently I am using Excel and Flourish and just running the sponge filters 24/7 the flow of my tank goes across the top right to left and down and back across bottom. The setup is working well but the plants aren't doing as well as I was hoping with the Excel alone. They were having issue really getting going before the phosphiltrum addition, I know that isn't ideal to have currently but the diatoms were taking over lol.


*Anyways on to what I am looking to do:*


I want to add compressed CO2 to the tank and help it grow. I was going to go with:
-10lbs tank 
-Regulator w/ Solonoid Valve and Bubble Counter
-Mr. Aqua Turbo Diffuser 
-Drop checker
-CO2 Tubing w/ Stainless Check Valve


My Plan was to run the CO2 on the same timer as the light at 10 hours a day, with the diffuser under either the spray bar or the 500gph powerhead on the opposite side of tank.
I was going to put the sponge filters on a timer opposite schedule for 14 hours a day.


-My questions come into the effectiveness of the drop checker while I am using peat in my filter. Is it going to work or will it be inaccurate? 


-Should I continue to use Excel but at a slightly lower dosing? 


-Is there a "safe" rate that I can add some CO2 without running risk if the peat will not let drop checker work? *Given that I will be running air 14 hours a day


-Given that multiples of fish enjoy the peat addition I'd like to keep it but not if there is severe risk.


-General comments about my setup welcome


Thanks


----------

